# Calf with runny eye



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

I am sure this has probably already been discussed on here but I am a little short on time right now to search for it (sorry).

Dh bought two Holstien calves on Friday one heffer about a week old and one bull about two weeks old. Anyway the heffer is great but the bull had a bit of a runny eye (the right eye) when he brought them in now both eyes are runny. Mostly clear stuff but the right eye has a bit of lightly colored yellow stuff also once in a while. 

What do you guys recommend to treat this or do I let it clear up on it's own?

TYIA.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's a link to a recent question:

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=81216


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you much.  

I could have sworn I saw it over here before but was a little pressed for time last night.

Thanks again.


----------

